# Kowalski, working on Stand.



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Alright! its working awesome! Okay, so I posted about a month and half ago, asking how people thought Wally looked IE: If he was well put together, so through much trial...and error (which I'm gonna show) I finally got a few decent pictures of him standing from a side veiw...no stacking yet but were working on it. As always Breed Suggestions are welcome He's a Lab Mix we know Mom is a Lab.









A Very nice sit...now lets try stand....









Errr...not quite Wally...try again....









Pitt Bull someone said he's a Pitt Bull while I was taking this PICTURE I don't see it at all!









Hahahaha mommy I got the Cheese! YUM!









Pretty good....lets try again.









OMG Mommy cheese please please give me the Cheese! 
Standing...we have it!









But I'd really rather sit Mommy!









Okay Wally Sit...good dog!

The End.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Are you sure he is not a Heeler x Whippet cross?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

100% Sure on the Lab, mom is a Lab. We have NO clue what Dad is.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

How old is Wally now? He's has such a slim and fit physique! He does look like a lab x catahoula, the only thing I'm questioning is his physique and the longness of his muzzle. His muzzle and physique are both quite catahoula like but where's the lab? Which leads me to wonder if he's mixed with a even thinner and taller breed than a catahoula. 

Perhaps...lab x lurcher(merle bc x greyhound?) For example something like this for the dad?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

He's 10 months now he'll be a year in October, at one point this dingbat I knew no longer associate with had tried to convince me he was half Great Dane. LOL. I am still 100 Sure on the Lab unless Mom's breeder lied out there butt and her papers are all falseafied because she is UKC registered. Least thats what her owner says LMAO! This was A VERY BIG OOPS breeding. So yeah, its possible I've thought Lurcher too acctually. And I've had people tell me Greyhound so who knows right, we have a Greyhound or two in the area, but there would have to be Blue Merle in there somewhere so yeah BC works too LOL.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I was hoping someone would fill me in on how they think Wally's front end is filling out. I know you all want Stacked Pictures but getting him to stay standing was hard enough LOL!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

He's kinda built like my Luna.










She was listed as an Anatolian Shepard x Boxer
Which we later translated into Australian Shepard x "Boxer"

Australian Shepard could explain the color.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I still think he looks like a lab/catahoula mix. He's just in that skinny long legged puppy stage right now which might be why he looks a little sight houndish but I think he will fill out when he's a little older. I wouldn't rule out aussie but I just really don't see it except for the color, but he could just take after his lab side more. He's such a good looking dog by the way!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, he's gonna be a year in October and my Behaviorist/Trainer is pushing me to really get him into agility, but I'm worried about soundness and such. He gets a check up at the vet either next month or October when he goes in to get fixed lol. Then will see where to go from there.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Agility is a lot of fun, just since he's a larger breed dog I'd wait until older than just a year to start him on jumps.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh I don't I know it (nods) I will probably stick with the obedience and such for the next year still, I want to make sure I don't hurt him any. He so..so enthusiastic though lol. I have a hard time keeping him from Jumping when were doing stuff like treats.


----------

